# replacing the motorhome



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Whilst I was thinking of changing the van I looked through some of those on offer on E-bay and elsewhere. I found an Esterel39LB that had a shower cubicle that had provision for sitting in the shower, but a little too old, but not rejected.
So are there any other makes and models that have a shower that allows one to sit. Please none of those that combine the toilet and shower like Hobby's the boss is not keen on that idea.All help appreciated.
This would save me trying to get a chair to fit that did not have metal legs that might push through the shower floor.:surprise:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Whilst I was thinking of changing the van I looked through some of those on offer on E-bay and elsewhere. I found an Esterel39LB that had a shower cubicle that had provision for sitting in the shower, but a little too old, but not rejected.
> So are there any other makes and models that have a shower that allows one to sit. Please none of those that combine the toilet and shower like Hobby's the boss is not keen on that idea.All help appreciated.
> This would save me trying to get a chair to fit that did not have metal legs that might push through the shower floor.:surprise:
> 
> cabby


Sitting on the loo in a combined seems the simples solution - but that is out.

Alternative is a chair on some sort of 'spreader' or duckboard - the latter could stay in place(no storage). Maybe even a folding stool(not much storage), unless a backrest is needed.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's done a mile or too Phil, but apart from it being a Guppy, a nice van.

I'm with Geoff, on some sort of duck board or w/proof ply to put a stool or something on, even I'd find that useful, not seen me feet for ages   I sort of reach down and feel for the frayed bits.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ... I sort of reach down and feel for the frayed bits.


Do you mind? I'll be having me tea soon...WAY too much information

:shock: :eeeeek:

uke:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What on earth is a guppy kev.
That shower cubical was bigger than the run of the mill, I have to stand in the shower to assist her standing and sitting etc so there is not really enough room in ours, but will get tape measure out tom.Also her sitting to dry is also a bonus.I am not sure that having a chair will give us enough room.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> What on earth is a guppy kev.
> That shower cubical was bigger than the run of the mill, I have to stand in the shower to assist her standing and sitting etc so there is not really enough room in ours, but will get tape measure out tom.Also her sitting to dry is also a bonus.I am not sure that having a chair will give us enough room.
> 
> cabby


It's my name for all A class vans, as that's what they look like to me.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> .....
> So are there any other makes and models that have a shower that allows one to sit.
> ...
> cabby


We visited our friendly Roller Team dealer (Solent Motorhomes in Poole .... very nice folk) a week or so back.

Their T-Line 740 has a separate shower setup with a bench seat.

Happy hunting!

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> What on earth is a guppy kev.
> That shower cubical was bigger than the run of the mill, I have to stand in the shower to assist her standing and sitting etc so there is not really enough room in ours, but will get tape measure out tom.Also her sitting to dry is also a bonus.I am not sure that having a chair will give us enough room.
> 
> cabby


I appreciate that Mrs Cabby does not, at the moment, want a combined toilet shower.

However, considering the requirements you have listed, I would consider the sort of arrangement we have with a shower area with a curtain, which would be big enough for two(if you pushed the curtain with your arse). Then draw the curtain back and she can sit on a dry loo for towelling down.

Our curtain does not cling and keeps everything dry except the shower area and floor. it is just like a shower compartment.

Separate toilets and shower compartments take up a lot of floor space so you have to go a 1/2-1 metre longer, or lose kitchen and seating space. You will understand when you look at the layouts.

Only trying to help for a difficult problem.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The boss has just asked me how old the motorhome is, when I said 8 years, she said time we sold it then.So I had better start looking for our next one. hey ho.:frown2::frown2:We have been really happy with the quality of it.I had better ask her if we should go down the MrPlodd route.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> So are there any other makes and models that have a shower that allows one to sit.
> cabby


Some McLouis have a shower with a seat. 
We have just sold a 366G that had a massive (for a motorhome) shower compartment complete with seat.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> .I had better ask her if we should go down the MrPlodd route.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Careful Cabby, some might call that heresy and want to burn you at the stake :crying::crying:

Andy

You will get a much bigger washroom if you go down that route (any shower is likely to be the same size as a MH but with more space outside of the actual shower unit) have a nose around a few dealers forecourts and see what you think.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Our Laika H680 Ecovip has a seat built into the shower cubicle that can be stowed or deployed as you wish. Shower is separate from the rest of the bathroom area and has an independent tray/floor. It's the 2005 model but I am sure they have newer versions with the same layout.


----------

